# Connexion imposible ds Safari.



## Php21 (22 Août 2006)

Salut tout le monde,

Hier tout allait bien avec Safari, et même ce matin.
Mais depuis midi, à chaque tentative de connexion : ECHEC. Safari me répond :

" Safari ne parvient pas à se connecter au serveur.Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page http://www.orange.fr/ car la connexion au serveur www.orange.fr a échoué."

Idem avec Camino, qui lui me répond :  "  Proxy Server Refused ConnectionProxy Server Refused Connection "
" The connection was refused when attempting to contact the proxy server you have configured. Please check your proxy settings and try again.
The browser is configured to use a proxy server, but the proxy refused a connection.
    * Is the browser's proxy configuration correct? Check the settings and try again.
    * Does the proxy service allow connections from this network?
    * Still having trouble? Consult your network administrator or Internet provider for assistance.

J'utilisais Booster de Wanadoo pour accelerer les pages de Safari. quitte à deformer la qualitée des photos. Tout dépend du site visité. J'ai tout jeté,mais Idem.

Il semble qu'avec Firefox tout se passe bien car j'arrive au forum.

Que dois-je faire pour pouvoir réutiliser Safari de façon normale ?

Merci d'avance à vous tous en esperanr que FF tienne le coup !!!


----------



## landrih (22 Août 2006)

hi
t'as réinisialisé safari?


----------



## zebulon35 (22 Août 2006)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Hier tout allait bien avec Safari, et même ce matin.
> Mais depuis midi, à chaque tentative de connexion : ECHEC. Safari me répond :
> ...



tes 2 liens ne fonctionnent pas (erreur dans la mémorisation du signet?)

mais si tu fais çà:
http://www.orange.fr

çà marche mieux je pense


----------



## Php21 (22 Août 2006)

Non, et ce ne sais pas &#224; quoi cela correspond.


----------



## Php21 (22 Août 2006)

De tout fa&#231;on, peu importe le signet que ce soit MacG&#233; , Fnac, Lib&#233;, Amazon, ebay etc&#8230; la r&#233;ponse est toujours la m&#234;me .
Je parlais d' " Orange " comme n'importe quel autre site.


----------



## tremendus (22 Août 2006)

Salut

tente voir de réinitialiser Safari comme dit landrih
et de vider le cache...

ensuite dis nous


----------



## Php21 (22 Août 2006)

Apr&#233;s R&#233;initialisation de Safari, RIEN N'A CHANG&#201;.


----------



## itsme (22 Août 2006)

j'ai le meme probl&#232;me, je pensais que &#231;a venait de mon modem ou de ma ligne adsl telecom, mais peut&#234;tre est ce simplement du &#224; des bidouilles orange wanadoo donc les serveurs d'abonn&#233;s ne fonctionnent pas bien... il faut bien qu'ils se repassent le b&#233;b&#233; et  ils ont du &#233;viter les gros bugs en juillet et se d&#233;p&#232;chent pour la rentr&#233;e ... Simple supposition... mais c'est difficile de choper les sites alors que l'on est connect&#233;... puis en insistant &#231;a finit par marcher.


----------



## itsme (22 Août 2006)

Ca me le fait aussi avec firefox.


----------



## tremendus (22 Août 2006)

Tente voir une connection à travers "Utilitaire de réseau"
et l'onglet "Ping" et tu y mets "www.orange.fr" ensuite tu vois
si le contact se fait.

Pas de problème de connex avec Mail ?


----------



## Php21 (22 Août 2006)

je n'ai pas trouv&#233; l'utilitaire de r&#233;seau avec l'onglet "Ping".
Aucun probleme avec Mail
Je suis en 10,3,9.


----------



## Php21 (22 Août 2006)

En pleine cambrousse je n'ai pas encore l'Adsl, donc modem interne 56k.


----------



## Php21 (23 Août 2006)

Personne pour trouver une solution ????


----------



## applemix (23 Août 2006)

Ma connexion est parfaite, et tout se passe bien avec firefox. Cependant Safari ne marche absolument pas (m&#234;me apr&#232;s r&#233;initialisation et avoir vid&#233; le cache) et, plus emb&#234;tant, d'autres applications utilisant internet (widgets, mise &#224; jour de logiciels...) ne parviennent pas &#224; se connecter malgr&#232; un diagnostic r&#233;seau bon. C'est arriv&#233; assez brusquement : tout marche bien, je pars une demi-heure et lorsque je reviens rien ne marche!

J'ai essay&#233; avec l'utilitaire de r&#233;seaux et le "ping" et le contact ne se fait sur aucun des sites sur lesquels je vais pourtant tr&#232;s bien avec safari...&#233;trange...



Imac G5 1.8GHz
Mac Os 10.4.7


----------



## tremendus (23 Août 2006)

Tu as un parre-feu d'activé ?


----------



## Php21 (23 Août 2006)

Il me semble que cela peut venir d'un parre-feu, mais le probl&#233;me est que je ne voit pas &#224; quoi cela pourrait correspondre.
Je n'ai pas de logiciel sp&#233;cifiquement "parre-feu".
Merci Tremendus


----------



## applemix (24 Août 2006)

c'est revenu comme c'était parti...j'ai ouvert safari, et -comme par magie- ça a marché! idem pour les applications...je ne sais pas ce qui a rendu mon ordi si capricieux, mais bon...c'était peut-être dû à ma connexion (je suis dans une résidence avec un réseau local, je ne sais pas comment ça marche mais je sais qu'ils ont quelques protections ou dieu sait quoi). En attendant, tout remarche et j'espère que ce sera le cas pour tous ceux qui rencontrent le même problème.


----------



## Php21 (25 Août 2006)

Pas d'&#233;volution, et effectivement cela interf&#233;re sur d'autres applications utilisant internet, m&#234;me si ds les pref de safari j'ai indiqu&#233; navigateur par d&#233;faut : Firefox (car lui fonctionne tjrs).


----------



## richard-deux (25 Août 2006)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Hier tout allait bien avec Safari, et même ce matin.
> Mais depuis midi, à chaque tentative de connexion : ECHEC. Safari me répond :
> ...




*Le 22 Août 2006 de 6h42 à 9h55 vous avez pu rencontrer des difficultés d'accès aux services personnalisés (identification de la page d'accueil, Minitel, Pages perso, Webmail, W-HA, ...).*

J'ai moi même rencontré des problèmes mais bien après 9h55.


----------



## Php21 (26 Août 2006)

J'ai cit&#233; Orange comme exemple, mais c'est malheureusement sur ts les sites que le probleme exite.
*Toujours pas solutionn&#233;*


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2006)

Renseigne les DNS d'Orange (meme valeur que celles de feu wanadoo) dans les pref r&#233;seau:

DNS Primaire Wanadoo : 80.10.246.2
DNS Secondaire Wanadoo : 80.10.246.129


----------



## Php21 (26 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Renseigne les DNS d'Orange (meme valeur que celles de feu wanadoo) dans les pref réseau:
> 
> DNS Primaire Wanadoo : 80.10.246.2
> DNS Secondaire Wanadoo : 80.10.246.129




Ah , si seulement j'avais l'Adsl !!!   
Probléme toujours pas solutionné.


----------



## Php21 (27 Août 2006)

Solution trouv&#233;e : 

J'ai r&#233;install&#233; Booster by Wanadoo et tout fonctionne parfaitement. 

Par contre si je veux : signets--> afficher tous les signets. 
Safari quitte inopinement


----------

